# Pet Expo!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

At the Pet Expo this year, Strauss and I competed in the high jump competition as "filler dogs" for a man who had his team turned away (stupid Expo didn't give them security passes).

Strauss currently holds the record of the weekend for jumping 42"!

Video here!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W36OE_HYkl4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RseEm6U7G1A <--Drop on recall
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mmzgHdLwcWg <--Strauss in group obedience
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0fFpI7794e <--Strauss running tunnelers
http://youtube.com/watch?v=R3v94cy_PCE <--Second tunnelers run


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Almost forgot that Justin showed absolutely beautifully as well!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great.. congratulations... nice look dog.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Super,

My son's dogs competed in the dock diving events at the same expo. "Jumpin George" and Dozer if you watched the dock diving events.

If Strauss likes water, have you ever considered entering the dog in
the Extreme Verticl contest or the Long Jump contest. 

I was there Saturday and Sunday, but onfortunately missed Strauss.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss hates water xD Refuses to swim!


----------

